# Allergic to studio fix powder.. what about..



## doll.face (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm pretty sure that I am allergic to the studio fix powder. When I apply it (I've tried different brushes) it just makes my skin feel very tight and itchy. It's not unbearable but it is annoying. I've never worn foundation before but I'm guessing this feeling isn't normal.

I was thinking about switching to liquid. My skin is a little bit oily but I've heard that the studio fix fluid is ok for oily skin. My only concern is that I don't want a cake look or have something clog all my skin. Any suggestions with that?

I figured I'd try again before I tried to switch over to clinique!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

That's not a normal feeling. I would recommend finding a mineral foundation to wear as it may be a synthetic ingredient you are allergic too!


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

Omg! I have this same problem! I thought maybe I was applying it too hard on my face with my kabuki that made me feel that way. Because studio fix powder is also making me break out. I haven't been wearing it for the past few days and my skin is getting better and I put on a little bit of mineral foundation today and I don't have the tight itchy feeling studio fix powder gives me.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a though, I had this problem with a Isadora pressed mineral powder but it wasn't because I'm allergic to it, it's because my skin, allthough oily, was dry and flaking around my nose. What solved that problem was intense moisturizing.


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Just a though, I had this problem with a Isadora pressed mineral powder but it wasn't because I'm allergic to it, it's because my skin, allthough oily, was dry and flaking around my nose. What solved that problem was intense moisturizing._

 
I understand what you're saying. I don't think this is my problem though. My skin isn't very dry and the itchy and tight feeling happens almost RIGHT after I put it on. Thank you so much for this suggestion though!


----------



## doll.face (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimerbijoux* 

 
_Omg! I have this same problem! I thought maybe I was applying it too hard on my face with my kabuki that made me feel that way. Because studio fix powder is also making me break out. I haven't been wearing it for the past few days and my skin is getting better and I put on a little bit of mineral foundation today and I don't have the tight itchy feeling studio fix powder gives me._

 
Yeah! There just must be something in that our skin isn't reacting well to. I've used my kabuki with other powders and I never get this feeling. I tried a clinique powder yesterday and it's awesome. It felt like there was nothing on my face.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_I understand what you're saying. I don't think this is my problem though. My skin isn't very dry and the itchy and tight feeling happens almost RIGHT after I put it on. Thank you so much for this suggestion though!_

 
I had that feeling right after aplication too, and what I mean is that allthough my nose and around it was oily it still was surface dry in a way..


----------



## aimerbijoux (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doll.face* 

 
_Yeah! There just must be something in that our skin isn't reacting well to. I've used my kabuki with other powders and I never get this feeling. I tried a clinique powder yesterday and it's awesome. It felt like there was nothing on my face._

 
My skin isn't normally dry either. It's normal to oily usually, so you think powder foundations wouldn't make you feel all tight and itchy... but it must be an ingredient thats irritating us. I plan on making the switch to Bare Mineral foundation this weekend and hopefully seeing results with regards to my skin breaking out. At least we can take the studio fix compacts as Back2MAC containers


----------

